

Ask HN: Do you care about downtime of the 3rd party JavaScripts on your website? - forcer

Many of us are being asked to embed 3rd party javascripts such as web analytics, ads, widgets etc. Some of us are using tag management solutions to simplify the deployment and organization of all those tags.  Average webpage has over 100 objects to load (like js, images etc) and many of those are external resources that are out of our control. Yet tag management does not usually help with script downtime or webpage performance degradation because of synchronous scripts usage.<p>What do you do to minimize the possible issues of those 3rd party scripts ? (e.g. downtime, performance degradation or malicious behavior)<p>P.S we have built MVP that tracks performance&#x2F;downtime of external scripts. We have been monitoring most popular scripts used by many sites and I can say that downtime does occur on popular scripts almost on daily basis (we are monitoring so far top 500 javascripts used by Alexa 1 million websites). If you are interested to monitor your javascripts - check us out here - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scriptmonitoring.com
======
barryhand
You know what does slow down websites? 5MB background images like this one -
[http://scriptmonitoring.com/images/headerbg.jpg](http://scriptmonitoring.com/images/headerbg.jpg)

------
captn3m0
Yes, I've been personally facing issues because the CDN server of a particular
JS app that we integrate is slow.

We can't host it ourselves because that way we miss out on updates. However,
its non-critical to our app, so I'm thinking of marking it as async so it
doesn't hamper the page load times.

~~~
greenyoda
_" We can't host it ourselves because that way we miss out on updates."_

Couldn't you just have a cron job that grabs the latest copy from the CDN
every night and caches it on your own server?

~~~
captn3m0
That sounds like an interesting idea. Maybe I'll try this.

